# Crew evacuated from Bourbon ship off the coast of Congo.



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

From today's Tradewinds 28th June 2007

[_I]Crew flee Bourbon ship _


Sixty-three people had to be evacuated from a Bourbon Offshore-owned vessel when its engine room became flooded off the coast of Congo. 


The 27 crew members and 37 technicians onboard the 11,600-HP multi-purpose offshore support vessel Athena (built 2002) were taken to a nearby Total barge after its engines were shut down 15 miles off the country’s coast on Tuesday, Offshore Shipping Online reported. 


In what Bourbon described as a “technical incident” water entered the engine room forcing the ship to drop anchor and for engine components to be shut off. 


Another Bourbon anchor-handling tug supply (AHTS) vessel towed the France-flagged Athena to Pointe Noire but it grounded on sand and began to list 50 degrees on Wednesday. 


Pumping of the water out of the ship has reportedly been stopped due to the ship’s list. It is intended to take the ship to a dry-dock for any required repairs. 


The Athena is under charter to Total E&P Congo and was transiting between the Likouala and East Tchibouela fields at the time of the incident. 


Bourbon’s 2,985-gt AHTS Bourbon Dolphin (built 2006) sank off the coast of the Shetland Islands in April killing eight crew members. 
[/I]


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Latest report on Cargolaw website, dated 28 June, states the Athena has sunk. No other info.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Hope all are off safe and well.
Not a good year for Bourbon.


----------

